# Woom Off Air 5: Spreizung der Schaltung



## G-Tech (26. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen! Mein Sohn fährt zurzeit ein Cube Acid 24 actionteam mit 3x7 Schaltung. Die Schaltung ist nicht der Brüller, die Federgabel ist so hart, dass sie ihm mit seinem Gewicht nichts bringt, und außerdem wiegt das Rad 13 kg. Gut, das Rad war auch relativ günstig.

Wir überlegen jetzt, auf ein Woom Off Air 5 (24") umzusteigen. Das einzige, was mich ein wenig irritiert, ist die 11-34er Kassette beim Woom. Beim Cube hat er ja eine 3x7 Schaltung und damit eine sehr weite Spreizung. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung ob Kinder mit dem Woom auch steilere Anstiege problemlos meistern können?


----------



## Binem (27. Mai 2021)

sicher das ihr auf die gleiche Größe umsteigen wollt? Das 24er war hier eins der am kürzesten genutzen Radgrößen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-Tech (27. Mai 2021)

Das Cube ist trotz ebenfalls 24" deutlich kleiner und war letztes Jahr ein Notkauf mangels (lieferbarer) Alternativen. Das Woom ist ihm jetzt auch noch etwas zu groß, aber er kommt schon gut damit klar.
Wir haben es heute gekauft und die erste Tour damit gemacht. Es lief sehr gut und er liebt das Fahrrad. Die Spreizung ist ok: Der 1. Gang liegt zwischen dem 1. und 2. seines vorherigen Cube Bikes. Das reicht. Beim 9. Gang ist der Unterschied zum 21. Gang des Cube größer, aber bis knapp 30 km/h kann er immer noch gut mittreten.


----------



## Ivenl (2. Juni 2021)

Ohne das woom am Berg getestet zu haben: ne 34er ist klein, ich würde auf 40/42 hoch gehen, wenn ihr plant massiv Berge zu fahren. Das Problem der Hersteller ist halt, das alles über 36 erst bei 10-fach+ von den großen Firmen billig angeboten wird


----------



## Binem (2. Juni 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Ohne das woom am Berg getestet zu haben: ne 34er ist klein, ich würde auf 40/42 hoch gehen, wenn ihr plant massiv Berge zu fahren. Das Problem der Hersteller ist halt, das alles über 36 erst bei 10-fach+ von den großen Firmen billig angeboten wird


für den Kindereinsatz fahren wir mit ZTTO ganz gut , die bieten eine große Spreizung der Kassetten schon ab  8 Fach an


----------



## G-Tech (2. Juni 2021)

Nach mehreren Touren ist die Erfahrung so, dass es nicht an der Übersetzung, sondern eher naturgemäß an der Kondition des gerade 7-Jährigen bzw. dem Hebelmechanismus seiner kleinen Beine scheitert. Er kann stärkere Anstiege nur im Stehen fahren, da er im Sitzen einfach nicht den Hebel hat. 
Das Rad ist für ihn auch noch sehr grenzwertig groß: Der Sattel ist auf Minimalposition, trotzdem kommt er nicht mit den Beinen runter.
Von der Sache her kommt er so aber im ersten Gang auch sehr steile Ansteige rauf, solange sie nicht zu lange sind.
Mehr Zähne würden ihm wahrscheinlich, zumindest derzeit noch, nicht viel helfen.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (2. Juni 2021)

Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, das es deutlich besser gehen könnte wenn der Sattel auf die richtige Höhe (Füße auf Pedale und nicht auf dem Boden) eingestellt ist.
Du wirst nicht glauben was er auf einmal für Power hat, das aufsteigen vorm Sattel ist sehr schnell erlernt.


----------



## G-Tech (3. Juni 2021)

Ja ich habe den Sattel bei ihm immer schon eher hoch eingestellt, weil er eben schon lange kein Anfänger mehr ist. Er kommt ja auch gar nicht mit den Beinen runter. Das Aufsteigen ist an Steigungen für ihn noch sehr herausfordernd. Auch der Händler meinte, dass das Rad für ihn eigentlich noch zu groß ist und er es jetzt nur empfehlen würde, wenn er wirklich technisch fit ist (was er ist, und er kommt damit vom Handling her auch einwandfrei klar).
Das Woom Off Air 24" ist ein relativ großes Fahrrad. Beim vorherigen Cube ( 24") hatte er den Sattel schon einige cm erhöht und saß trotzdem deutlich niedriger.

Ja und das Aufsteigen vorm Sattel: Das kann er mittlerweile (weil es anders eh nicht geht). Ist aber auch noch grenzwertig für ihn.

Woran es scheitert ist wohl weniger die Zahl der Zähne, denn es ist ja ein 24" und kein 27,5" oder 29" Rad, was ja auch die Übersetzung nochmal reduziert. Die Trittfrequenz ist bei dem Woom im 1. Gang ganz geringfügig niedriger als bei mir im 1. Gang, aber klar höher als bei mir im 2. Gang, und ich fahre (noch) ein altes 26" MTB mit 3-fach Umwerfer. Wenn ich mit dem Woom fahre, merke ich halt im Vergleich zu meinem Rad die deutlich kürzeren Kurbeln. Man hat einfach weniger Hebel.

Und ich glaube, ich kann von dem 25 kg Jungen auch nicht erwarten, dass er ein 10,7 kg Rad genauso gut den Berg hochhievt wie ich mein 12,5 kg Rad.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (3. Juni 2021)

Da du von Hebel sprichst könnte ich mir evtl. auch eine zu lange Kurbel vorstellen, das würde auch erklären warum der Sattel trotz gestreckten Bein relativ niedrig scheint.

Ich habe jetzt zum Beispiel bei meiner Tochter(derzeit 138cm) genau anders herum bauen müssen, sie hatte immer Kurbeln die ihrer Körpergröße in mm etwa entsprachen.
Da ihr derzeitiges 26er mit 140 er Kurbel bereits bei 21cm Sattelauszug war, und sie recht lange Beine hat, 
Habe ich jetzt eine 152er Kurbeln verbaut um den Sattel wieder etwas runter zu bekommen.
Bei ihr wusste ich aber das ich das so machen kann da sie A lange Beine hat und B mittlerweile die Kraft hat.
Das hätte ich vor zwei Jahren nicht machen können, da musste öfter ein Schleppseil am Berg herhalten.


----------



## curve (14. Juli 2021)

G-Tech schrieb:


> Nach mehreren Touren ist die Erfahrung so, dass es nicht an der Übersetzung, sondern eher naturgemäß an der Kondition des gerade 7-Jährigen
> ...
> Von der Sache her kommt er so aber im ersten Gang auch sehr steile Ansteige rauf, solange sie nicht zu lange sind.
> Mehr Zähne würden ihm wahrscheinlich, zumindest derzeit noch, nicht viel helfen.


Das kann ich so bestätigen. Ich war auch skeptisch wegen dem "schweren" Gang und wollte auf eine 11-40 aufrüsten. Das mache ich aber nicht, da ein leichterer Gang auch sehr ruhiges und konstantes Treten erfordert. Mit dem aktuell leichtesten Gang strampelt er schon wie verrückt. Er kommt steile Passagen gut hoch, aber sich lang ziehende Uphills zehren an den Kräften, was bei Kindern eben ganz normal ist und nicht durch einen leichteren Gang kompensiert werden kann.


----------



## G-Tech (3. Oktober 2021)

Ich wollte mich nochmal melden hier. Wir haben mit dem Woom Bike wiederholt Probleme. Heute hat es spontan beim Bergabfahren die hintere Scheibenbremse zerlegt: Die hatte auf einmal nahezu keine Bremswirkung mehr, obwohl sich Kolben usw. normal zu bewegen scheinen. Auch vom Bremsgriff her wirkt alles normal (der hat normalen Widerstand). Sie bremst einfach nicht mehr. Vorher hatte sie gelegentlich etwas gequietscht.

Es ist jetzt der dritte Totalausfall bei dem Rad, welches erst einige Monate alt ist. Zuvor sind während der Fahrt auf einmal mehrere Speichen herausgefallen und wenige Wochen später hat die Federgabel bedenklich geknarzt. Die Teile wurden auf Garantie getauscht.
Langsam verliere ich den Glauben, dass dieses Rad der eigentlich gewohnten „Woom Qualität“ entspricht. Wenn Bremsen bei einem neuen Kinderrad spontan und ohne Vorwarnung bergab einfach ausfallen, mache ich mir da ehrlich gesagt schon große Sorgen. Das Rad markiert ja preislich auch so ziemlich die Obergrenze von dem, was man für ein 24“ ausgeben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulles (3. Oktober 2021)

G-Tech schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich nochmal melden hier. Wir haben mit dem Woom Bike wiederholt Probleme. Heute hat es spontan beim Bergabfahren die hintere Scheibenbremse zerlegt: Die hatte auf einmal nahezu keine Bremswirkung mehr, obwohl sich Kolben usw. normal zu bewegen scheinen. Auch vom Bremsgriff her wirkt alles normal (der hat normalen Widerstand). Sie bremst einfach nicht mehr. Vorher hatte sie gelegentlich etwas gequietscht.
> 
> Es ist jetzt der dritte Totalausfall bei dem Rad, welches erst einige Monate alt ist. Zuvor sind während der Fahrt auf einmal mehrere Speichen herausgefallen und wenige Wochen später hat die Federgabel bedenklich geknarzt. Die Teile wurden auf Garantie getauscht.
> Langsam verliere ich den Glauben, dass dieses Rad der eigentlich gewohnten „Woom Qualität“ entspricht. Wenn Bremsen bei einem neuen Kinderrad spontan und ohne Vorwarnung bergab einfach ausfallen, mache ich mir da ehrlich gesagt schon große Sorgen. Das Rad markiert ja preislich auch so ziemlich die Obergrenze von dem, was man für ein 24“ ausgeben kann.


Woom kann nix ausser leicht. Alle Komponenten sind ausnahmslos niedrigster Standard, Baumarktqualität. Die Bremssättel ölen sehr gerne, lass dir vom Händler neue Dichtungen einbauen.


----------



## Schnegge (3. Oktober 2021)

Ich würde auch reklamieren, mich nach was vernünftigem mit bergauf kompatibler Geometrie umschauen und das Woom verkaufen. Verkaufen sollte z.Z. gut gehen. Was vernünftiges zu bekommen ist wohl leider eher das aktuelle Problem.
28x34 ist bei 24 Zoll eigentlich noch halbwegs im Rahmen. Das ist irgendwo zwischen dem 1ten u.2ten Gang einer Eagle auf 'nem 29er. Das Problem beim Woom ist der Sitzwinkel von 70°. Damit hätte auch keinen Bock auf steile oder längere Anstiege...


----------



## G-Tech (3. Oktober 2021)

Na ja, von der Geometrie her liebt er das Rad. Zudem ist es schön leicht. Es hilft nur nichts, wenn bei jeder dritten Tour irgendetwas kaputt geht.

Die Qualität scheint wirklich unzureichend zu sein.

@ulles Danke, ich lasse die Bremsen eh anschauen. Es sind Promax Bremsen. Findet man die nicht auf vielen Rädern?


----------



## Kwietsch (3. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin ja der Meinung, Woom 1-3 sind ok wenn Kinder Radfahren lernen, darüber lebt das Portfolio vom Hype bei Eltern, die sich leider alle gegenseitig Influencern…furchtbares Volk ;-)

Die Woom Off Geo ist nix, die Rahmen zu groß und Design nebst „Farben“ furchtbar aber „Hallo Ihr Lieben, man kann das voll total super individualisieren weil die Sticker in verschiedenen Farben beilegen!“
Komponenten billig, teils fast proprietäre Lösungen (bei den geklemmten Vorbauten).

egal, das ist ein anderes Thema.

Ich würde reklamieren bis der Arzt kommt und dann ggf wandeln oder den Händler bessere Teile verbauen lassen.

Ne Tektro oder günstige Shimano drauf machen lassen und dann wird schon Ruhe sein. Das mit den Speichen ist heftig. Sind die gebrochen oder haben sich die Nippel gelöst?

Beides ist absolut nicht normal. Mich würde die Ursache interessieren…

Hab gerade 2 24er im Keller, eins mit ner Suntour Gabel, die nicht mal bei mir durchschlägt, eins mit ner RST Capa, die ist für Kinder deutlich besser abgestimmt. 
So eine aufs Cube, paar Teile erleichtert und gut wärs gewesen für die Zeit auf dem 24er


----------



## G-Tech (3. Oktober 2021)

Es haben sich mehrere Nippel gelöst bis die Speichen dann letztlich herausgefallen sind.


----------



## Kwietsch (3. Oktober 2021)

G-Tech schrieb:


> Es haben sich mehrere Nippel gelöst bis die Speichen dann letztlich herausgefallen sind.


Hammer. Also mies gebautes Laufrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-Tech (3. Oktober 2021)

Es begann während der Tour zu knacken. Es dauerte dann nicht lange bis die ersten zwei Speichen herausgefallen sind.


----------

